# Microphone Dell XPS 15 9550

## EvilPudding

I've been using gentoo on my machine from the time I bought it, and I almost couldn't be happier.

The external microphone does not work, and I had to buy an USB adapter, which works but the result is low quality.

From all I've seen until today, people only recommend buying the adapter, but today I saw the following link:

http://wiki.yobi.be/wiki/Laptop_Dell_XPS_15

Which seems to suggest they have it working. Do I have to update my kernel? Do I have to remove the audio drivers from the kernel and install as an external module?

Help me please, I'm tired of using this adapter, or not using it and not having a microphone.

lspci:

https://pastebin.com/FtWi7u35

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I've the same laptop and the audio card is a pain in the ass.

I never tried microphone but with headphones every time that i plug I need to sleep and resume laptop to make it work.

Some useful links

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109841

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1575078

----------

## EvilPudding

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> I've the same laptop and the audio card is a pain in the ass.
> 
> I never tried microphone but with headphones every time that i plug I need to sleep and resume laptop to make it work.
> 
> Some useful links
> ...

 

I don't need to sleep at all, the sound works perfect for me, are you using pulseaudio?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *EvilPudding wrote:*   

> I don't need to sleep at all, the sound works perfect for me, are you using pulseaudio?

 

Yes I use pulseaudio. Sound work also for me the problem is when I plug headphones that audio not switchs to it.

----------

## EvilPudding

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *EvilPudding wrote:*   I don't need to sleep at all, the sound works perfect for me, are you using pulseaudio? 
> 
> Yes I use pulseaudio. Sound work also for me the problem is when I plug headphones that audio not switchs to it.

 

We might not be able to solve my problem, but I think yours should be solvable, that does not happen to me. What kernel are you using?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

The kernel that I use is gentoo-sources-4.14.18

----------

## EvilPudding

My kernel is outdated compared to yours. Can you post your /etc/pulse/default.pa

----------

## fedeliallalinea

My /etc/pulse/default.pa

----------

## EvilPudding

I can't look into it now, I booted my gaming windows by mistake, it started a mandatory update that removed or reordered the partitions, which ruined my boot completely.

I will look into it when I solve this problem, sorry.   :Sad: 

----------

## EvilPudding

I'm back on gentoo! Can you post your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *EvilPudding wrote:*   

> I'm back on gentoo! Can you post your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

 

Here my alsa.conf

----------

## EvilPudding

Can you try adding at the end:

```
options snd-hda-intel single_cmd=1 probe_mask=1 model=dell-headset-multi
```

This is what I have.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I've already tried it in the past, however I tried and it doesn't work

----------

## EvilPudding

We have the same computer, unless they changed the sound card version within the same model it should work...

----------

## EvilPudding

Can you screenshot the Configuration tab in pavucontrol when the sound isn't working?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *EvilPudding wrote:*   

> Can you screenshot the Configuration tab in pavucontrol when the sound isn't working?

 

I don't have pavucontrol, the sound work but not switch to headset when I plug the jack (continues to work on speakers)

----------

## EvilPudding

Can you install pavucontrol? Or are you CLI only?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *EvilPudding wrote:*   

> Can you install pavucontrol? Or are you CLI only?

 

I don't like gtk programs   :Razz:  , but I can install it.

https://pasteboard.co/H9t8azC.png

----------

